# St. Clairsville, OH Female, Tinika



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Tinika*

Dog • Shepherd • Adult • Female • Medium
Belmont County Animal Shelter Saint Clairsville, OH

Very sweet girl who was an owner surrender after she weaned her puppies. Deserves a great home. She does not like turkeys and chickens.

*Belmont County Animal Shelter*

45244 National Road West
Saint Clairsville, OH 43950 

740-695-4708.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/34850633


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shared on Facebook


----------

